# Review of Ostinato Strings by Sonokinetic



## donbodin (Mar 8, 2017)

Sonokinetic continues to lead the pack with intelligent phrase libraries and with Ostinato Strings, transforms chords into great sounding rhythmic phrases. The library may just be the developer’s most focused workhorse to-date and is awarded an SLR TOP PICK.
Full review, demos and more: http://bit.ly/2lDYWFO



Ostinato Strings is available from Sonokinetic


----------

